# Plastic Dove Eggs



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I need a link of a place where one can buy fake dove eggs. I remember seeing them somewhere but don't remember where. 

Thank you. 

Licha


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Licha, 

I don't know where you can buy fake dove eggs, but the fake pigeon eggs will work just as well. Here's the link to the pigeon supply stores in the resource section. 

You could also buy fake eggs in some craft stores too. I've seen wooden ones at our, bought them and just painted them white. Perhaps some stores sell them already white and/or plastic ones as well


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Foys sells the smaller plastic eggs. They are a little smaller then the pigeon size. 

They also sell Budgie and Parrot plastic eggs. Scroll down to the bottom of the page



http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/nest/index.html#Pigeon Nest Eggs


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If your budget's limited, you can take a freshly laid egg, put a hole in one end, mix the insides with a toothpick, drain and rinse and then fill with a glue that will harden or plaster... something like that.

OR, you can use appropriately sized white jelly beans. You can only use chocolate eggs if "they only melt in your mouth, not in your hand."

Pidgey the Helpful


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I didn't know pigeon eggs would work. 
Treesa, that's where I looked but didn't see "dove" so thought they didn't have them. What size would work best?

lol Well, they aren't for me, I haven't had a single dove egg since I first got my doves. I'll be sure to let her know though, Pidgey the Loco. 

Licha


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> I didn't know pigeon eggs would work.
> Treesa, that's where I looked but didn't see "dove" so thought they didn't have them. What size would work best?
> Licha


Licha,

Why don't you call them and ask them about the eggs. The plastic ones I have are for pigeons, but they are a little smaller then pigeon eggs. You might also ask them if the size of their other bird eggs might be close to dove size.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Slight Topic Detour*



Pidgey said:


> ...OR, you can use appropriately sized white jelly beans...
> Pidgey the Helpful


Regarding jelly beans, a while back we went hiking near Mount Ranier. At one of the scenic overlooks, there was a Grey jay pecking at a white jelly bean someone had dropped. When he noticed us watching him, he pecked several times at the unyielding candy, looked up to confirm we saw this, repeated the pecks, then flew to a nearby branch to wait. His request seemed pretty obvious so I eased over, picked up the jelly bean, broke it into more bite-sized pieces, and replaced them. As soon as I stepped away, he flew down to reclaim his prize. Wish I'd had something more nourishing to offer him!

Back to the search for dove eggs!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very cool Terri, that the Jay made the request and that you understood/facilitated it's 'happenning'. 

Licha, you might try this link and see if it is what you're looking for:

http://www.dovepage.com/supplies/supplies.html

Hope this helps...

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi AZ, all...

I imagine the white 'Jordan Almonds' would work...or are worth a try anyway...


Get at any Middle Eastern Store or many otherwise Candy Stores...


My little Cockateil, when she had her three infertile Eggs in the Nest she made, her Eggs were about the size of Dove Eggs I imagine, if a little smaller maybe...and anyway, I added two infertile Pigeon Eggs to her nest to see what she thought of them, being as they were HUGE compared to hers, and she tenderly rolled them under her just like they were her own...and brooded them along with hers...

So...

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

fp, that's what I was originally looking for. I'll go ahead and call Foy's, though, so she'll have a choice. 
Thanks!

Licha


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, we get our wooden eggs from craft stores. They come in several sizes so I would think the smaller ones would be ok for a dove. We don't even paint ours and they accept them.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I've never seen a craft store here, Maggie, but I'll tell her. She might know of one. 

Licha


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

We're close kinda, geographically speaking.....there's one called Michael's in this
area. Seems to be a chain. Glad the link was helpful.

fp


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Michael's isn't here, we're in a small town.

Licha


----------

